# Some pics of the new ride



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

:thumbup: Nice! BTW, where was this car located? And where did you find out about it? I live in northern VA and I had a hell of a time finding anything closer than Pittsburgh. Until I found mine.


----------



## Eric Giles (Dec 22, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *:thumbup: Nice! BTW, where was this car located? And where did you find out about it? I live in northern VA and I had a hell of a time finding anything closer than Pittsburgh. Until I found mine.  *


The car is located in Fairfax, VA. I bought it from Bob Talbot who is on the E30 M3 SIG list. Actually, that is how I found out about the car. Bob posted the car FS on the SIG list one day last week, and I was the first one to inquire about it. I did not do a pre-purchase inspection, but I did talk to Bill Schook at Kraftwagen who has worked on Bob's car before. Bill told me that out of the 15 or so E30 M3's he works on, Bob's is probably the nicest out of them all. He said it was a very clean and straight example, and if he was going to buy one it would probably be Bob's. That and the fact that Bob has already replaced most everything on the car made me go ahead with the deal.

I talked to a person in Pittsburgh who was selling his '89 diamondschwartz with 89k miles. His name was Jim-can't pronounce his last name! Only problem was a small spot of rust around the left side strut tower and at the rear license plate lights. That, and the asking price of $13,900! No rust for me thank you-especially at that price!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Eric Giles said:


> *
> I talked to a person in Pittsburgh who was selling his '89 diamondschwartz with 89k miles. His name was Jim-can't pronounce his last name! Only problem was a small spot of rust around the left side strut tower and at the rear license plate lights. That, and the asking price of $13,900! No rust for me thank you-especially at that price! *


Fairfax...I remember seeing that one on the list. I bought Brand Wood's '88, which was located in Gainesville VA. The Jim you're referring to is Jim Staczieskerfwwarejkewski, or something like that.  He replied to my "list introduction" email with info on his car, several weeks before he posted it to the SIG. I was very serious about it until I found this one closer to home and without the cam gear installed.

If the guys at Kraftwagen say that the car is in good shape, you should have very little to worry about. Congrats! :thumbup:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Congratulations on the car Jetfire, it is gorgeous. You should have a very good time modding the car and getting it ready for track-duty.

I can't believe the low mileage on this car. The interior looks great as does the exterior and engine. I'll be looking forward to your write-up once you get to take the car out and really have some fun in it.


----------



## toshweir27 (Jan 4, 2002)

Jetfire,
Congrats on the E30 M3 :thumbup: I'm sure you will enjoy it! I've only had the chance to drive one once and it was quite an experience. It's sad to see your E36 go. ........hopefully the new owner will keep it up as good as you did.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *pic 3: *


Hey, the car is from Oregon! 

Congrats, looks great! :thumbup:

Next stop: 3.0 CSL? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Akakubi said:


> *Hey, the car is from Oregon!
> 
> Congrats, looks great! :thumbup:
> 
> Next stop: 3.0 CSL? :rofl: :rofl: *


Believe it or not, I looked at several online listings for 3.0s, perhaps only 50% seriously. And now that I've driven a friend's 2002, I don't think I'd pass up a great deal on one of those either. But neither one could replace this M3. 

The car is registered in Oregon, yes. The previous owner had it since '96 when he was in the Air Force Academy in Colorado. Since then, he's moved around quite a bit, and he's allowed to register his cars in any state in which he's lived. So all of his cars are registered in Oregon.


----------



## Akakubi (Dec 21, 2001)

Nice! Registration fees are awesome here.


----------



## BlOOe46 (Dec 25, 2002)

JST said:


> *Nice, but you are missing two cylinders. Better contact the seller. *


Individual throttle bodies? What the heck are those?


----------

